# Anyone replaced muffllers only????



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

Is there a great advantage to replacing the exhaust in place of just replacing the mufflers? The stock is 2.5inch as are most aftermarket systems. If you are not increasing the pipes diameter, then the added flow must come from better mufflers, right? So why not just replace the mufflers? And maybe add a X pipe? If anyone has done something like this, let me know. :lol: 
Charlie


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

txcharlie said:


> Is there a great advantage to replacing the exhaust in place of just replacing the mufflers? The stock is 2.5inch as are most aftermarket systems. If you are not increasing the pipes diameter, then the added flow must come from better mufflers, right? So why not just replace the mufflers? And maybe add a X pipe? If anyone has done something like this, let me know. :lol:
> Charlie



The stock pipes are not round all the way back. The factory flatens some spots. For that reason the stock pipes are alittle more restictive. Honestly I plan on just putting in an X pipe and flowmasters with either Kook or SLP headers with high flow cats. I just don't see spending the money for the full cat backs considering it is only a couple of extra HP over just the mufflers and X pipe.

Just my $.02


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

PC4STOP said:


> The stock pipes are not round all the way back. The factory flatens some spots. For that reason the stock pipes are alittle more restictive. Honestly I plan on just putting in an X pipe and flowmasters with either Kook or SLP headers with high flow cats. I just don't see spending the money for the full cat backs considering it is only a couple of extra HP over just the mufflers and X pipe.
> 
> Just my $.02



I JUST REPLACED THE STOCK MUFFLERS WITH FLOWMASTER SUPER 40'S
WASN'T LOOKING FOR EXTRA HP, JUST A MORE AGGRESSIVE SOUND.
REALLY SOUNDS GREAT!!


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

:agree same here


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

mattmc1228 said:


> I JUST REPLACED THE STOCK MUFFLERS WITH FLOWMASTER SUPER 40'S
> WASN'T LOOKING FOR EXTRA HP, JUST A MORE AGGRESSIVE SOUND.
> REALLY SOUNDS GREAT!!


Did you just have them put in the stock location or mounted more toward the middle of the car?

I'm kicking around the idea of setting the exhaust with mid mounted mufflers and just having a pipe put in place of the stockers.

With this said I am ordering up some Super 40s. Headers are in the future so it will probably be obnoxious when completed. Ahhh the days of shutting the car off a block from the house to avoid waking up my parents are brought to mind. Now I just have the woman to worry about.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

GOAT 06 said:


> :agree same here


Sound files anyone?????


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

well i just got a corsa sport cat. back system and when i took off the stock exhaust the pipes were flat in some places i think this system sounds the best yea it's 2.5inch pipe but it's not flat any where flow is 100% better in my eyes i would just replace the whole cat back system if u want better flow,hp, and sound :cool


----------



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys!!!! I haven't decided which way I will go yet. If there are flat spots I would lean towards the whole system, but I'm cheap so it will probably come down to money. About how much are the mufflers and x pipe?
Charlie :cool


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Wouldn't it be cheaper still to have a muffler shop with a manrel tube bender to fab up some new pipes with out the flat spots in them? That is what I am thinking of doing if I have the extra cash lying around.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

socal gto said:


> Wouldn't it be cheaper still to have a muffler shop with a manrel tube bender to fab up some new pipes with out the flat spots in them? That is what I am thinking of doing if I have the extra cash lying around.


Yes it would. That's my current thought. Just need to find a shop that will do it. Alot shy away from custom work.


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

Trusting your $30K car to some hack at a muffler shop is not a good idea. You will not be better off replacing your well-fitted stainless stock system for some mild steel poorly-fitted "custom" exhaust that a hack made for you. In the end you will lose a good system and eventually have to replace the "custom" one that rotted out in two years with something made to fit like a quality cat-back designed for your car. Do yourself a favor and skip the frustration and save a bunch of money by picking a good system that's already made to fit, put it in yourself, and drive on.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

mattmc1228 said:


> I JUST REPLACED THE STOCK MUFFLERS WITH FLOWMASTER SUPER 40'S
> WASN'T LOOKING FOR EXTRA HP, JUST A MORE AGGRESSIVE SOUND.
> REALLY SOUNDS GREAT!!


Do you have any sound clips? im looking into doing this. What did this cost you?


----------



## 06SoonerGTO (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm getting the "muffectomy" done tomorrow morning... I hope I like it. Debated on Magnaflow mufflers or just the delete. If it's too loud...well then it was only like $60. I'll let everyone know what I think after tomorrow!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

PC4STOP said:


> Sound files anyone?????


Sound clip of headers, x-pipe, stock 2.5 pipes and flowmaster super 40's.


----------



## 06SoonerGTO (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, got the mufflers taken off this morning!!! Only got to drive it for about ten minutes but geez what a sound! Very deep and moderately loud. It barks a little when I decelerate but nothing too annoying... Cant wait till class is over so I can go start it up again!!! Good mod for $70.


----------



## mystic519 (Sep 2, 2006)

txcharlie said:


> Is there a great advantage to replacing the exhaust in place of just replacing the mufflers? The stock is 2.5inch as are most aftermarket systems. If you are not increasing the pipes diameter, then the added flow must come from better mufflers, right? So why not just replace the mufflers? And maybe add a X pipe? If anyone has done something like this, let me know. :lol:
> Charlie


I replaced my 2 mufflers only with magnaflow generic 8o bucs a piece get great remarks everywhere i go just recently ordered but not installed kooks headers with x pipe no cats


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

Do you still like your flowmaster super 40's? I am looking to add them to my stock exhaust. What did the shop charge you?

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Shockrock3 (Dec 4, 2006)

tabes117 said:


> Do you still like your flowmaster super 40's? I am looking to add them to my stock exhaust. What did the shop charge you?
> 
> Thanks
> Adam


I'm thinking of the same thing..either Flowmaster or Magnapacks...to be honest the stock mufflers aren't "that" bad, just my opinion. I did look at the SLP Power Flo Bullet Mufflers but they are a tad pricey, close to $100 a piece. Curious as to more opinions also....

Shock


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

*confussed*

I have been reading everbodys responses on just muffler replacement and nobody has stated weather the new mufflers bolt up with out any problems.I checked with slp and corsa and both stated that just muffler replacement was,nt a option and the hole cat back system had to be done,with only about a 5hp gain sayes a rep from lingenfelter performance it dosen,t make any sense to do it for that reason cost and all.But iam looking for a louder sound with out screwing the whole works up.Would really like to hear what you other guys have done.Around here if its to radicule you can expect a ticket but done moderately no problem


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

DrFix2Fly said:


> Trusting your $30K car to some hack at a muffler shop is not a good idea. You will not be better off replacing your well-fitted stainless stock system for some mild steel poorly-fitted "custom" exhaust that a hack made for you. In the end you will lose a good system and eventually have to replace the "custom" one that rotted out in two years with something made to fit like a quality cat-back designed for your car. Do yourself a favor and skip the frustration and save a bunch of money by picking a good system that's already made to fit, put it in yourself, and drive on.


I may be wrong but I don't think the stock system is stainless.also its flattened out in a couple of spots and has a few sharp bends


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

*spin tech axel back..*

Sparky I have been researching this, look into the spintech axel back. Mufflers and tips that bolt right up to stock exhaust. the spintech exhaust sounds great. look on the ls1gto forum.

here is a vid address of a catback spintech.-
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v514/powell93/?action=view&current=spitnech.flv

here is address for the spintech axel back.-
http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...ction_GTO_Exhaust_GTO_Mufflers_Stainless_Tips

I just ordered my jhp gauges... I will order the axel back next


----------

